# First Run 2009



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, I hope these baits begin to usher in spring, and some monster follows and strikes! This is my first run going full-bore flashabou. I don't think I'll ever tie them up without these skirts again. Here's two I tied yesterday and one this morning, I'll keep you salivating for ski season with the models I tie up in the coming weeks!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice looking baits Nick.
Have you tied many in your days?
Never tried, just tie my own leaders and quick strike rigs for hard water.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Last year was my first try at them. This year, version 2.0 is coming out a lot nicer, picking up some tips and tricks along the learning curve.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey all - I just figured I'd show you a little repair work I did on a Musky Mayhem Super Girl marabou inline.

I cut and removed the old shaft and tossed the ragged marabou skirts away. I tied one large marabou coil up and placed it on a new shaft. I added a 6" Kalin Grub for a trailer on a 7/0 hook and kept the blades. Turned out pretty good, and saved me about 15 bucks. It should run truer on the new shaft as well. This one saw a lot of time on the water, as evidenced by the blades, which were only cosmetically worn.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Are those number 10 blades or smaller???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

10s in both the homemade ones and the repair above.

Here's a run of all my flashabous I did this year, the ones at left are 12s and 12" in length.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

They look great!!! Does it cost about 10 bucks per lure??? Also the # 10 blades work the same as #12 and are cheaper!! I have around 150 double cowgirls like that. They are the only lure I use after the middle of July and all the way to the end of September!! Ive caught about 200 muskie the last few years on DC-10s and the average fish is 48 inches, so they work!!!! I think this summer will be the last summer the work though!! Nice job!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Really nice work, Nick. I can't wait for June 6th!!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BrianLucky13 said:


> I have around 150 double cowgirls like that. !!


Seriously? why??? You're bringing back the "Lure Junky" trends started back in 2004 :lol:

I've got around 400 baits and probably use 10 the entire year.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

When I see one I have to buy it!! duh!! I have over a thousand lures and some I paid 60-80 bucks for and they havent even seen the water. But I had to have them!!

I maybe use about 30 different lures through out the year!! Mainly cowgirls, rad dogs, Hellhounds, Vipers, Lowriders, and shallow invaders. And some home made jerk baits in the fall!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BrianLucky13 said:


> some I paid 60-80 bucks for and they havent even seen the water. But I had to have them!!
> 
> I maybe use about 30 different lures through out the year!! Mainly cowgirls, rad dogs, Hellhounds, Vipers, Lowriders, and shallow invaders. And some home made jerk baits in the fall!!


I hear ya on that!! I've got some baits that are pushing the $100 range(early Hughes Rivers). and a bunch of first run baits from the beginnning of thebasement bait era. Original weagles, TR's, Gman, Trueglides, Muskysnax, beaver baits, muskie treats, etc too name a few.....

I really like raddogs and Phantoms, but have been going back to the old school lately, jackpots, suiks, and topraiders as Fish are getting bombarded with all the new stuff...I find it hilarious when the entire north end of mille lacs are throwing DC's, sounds like a mini symphony with just cymbals...


----------

